# Temporary setup



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

There was a big reptile and amphibian fair and I got a bit too excited  I ended up buying a rather big load of plants and have yet to build my tank.
So until I finish my big display tank, I'm holding them in this temporary small aquarium I had lying around. It has LED lighting, a fan and a misting system.

My question to you is this: did I forget anything or do you see anything wrong?
Constructive criticism or any general advice is always welcome


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks great! Just open the lid daily to refresh the air.


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you  I'll give them fresh air every day.

Also I vaguely remember reading that I shouldn't spray them in the evening? Something about plants not liking the water on their leaves at night?


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

How about a little information on that controller, mist system and lights you are using? 


-B


----------



## buckeyedartfrogs (Mar 25, 2013)

I like the thermo-hygro meter. Where did you get it?


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

Armson said:


> How about a little information on that controller, mist system and lights you are using?


Mist system: Jewelspray (30 sec each morning)
Lights: 100W Cree XML2 @ 45PAR 13h/day

It's been running for 2 weeks now and everything is doing fine, only had to move one orchid to a darker spot.
And the antenna fern has some Aphid problems but other than that all is good.


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

buckeyedartfrogs said:


> I like the thermo-hygro meter. Where did you get it?


Got it at the same reptile fair I got the plants from. It doesn't have a brand on it.
And honestly I think it's broken, it's at 53% but everything is definitely wet and humid.


----------



## buckeyedartfrogs (Mar 25, 2013)

I have not had much luck finding a meter for humidity I like. The cheap ones at pet stores never last long.


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

buckeyedartfrogs said:


> I have not had much luck finding a meter for humidity I like. The cheap ones at pet stores never last long.


From what I've read it's not that important to have. You can tell by looking at the substrate/leaves/moss if it's humid enough. Plus once you get into a good misting/fogging routine there shouldn't be any big changes in humidity anyway.


----------



## buckeyedartfrogs (Mar 25, 2013)

Right… I don’t have a problem with the humidity I just like documenting as much data as I can.


----------



## SnorkelWasp (Feb 19, 2009)

Only thing I see wrong is your temperature is in celcius. Haha jk. Looking good. How long we thinking?


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

SnorkelWasp said:


> Only thing I see wrong is your temperature is in celcius. Haha jk. Looking good. How long we thinking?


Go celcius!! 

This will be there for quite some time actually, I'll only be able to work on the big tank during weekends. So I'm thinking maybe a month?


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

Got a problem with the plants but I don't know what the cause is.
Most of them are getting yellow new growth. Is it too much or too little light? Not enough nutrients? I have no idea, if anyone can help?




This one might be the aphids that are causing the plant to have problems:


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

In case anyone has the same problem. It was the lights. 100W Cree xml2 are apparently overkill 

I dimmed the LED's + hung them a foot higher than before.

After one week I'm seeing new green growth + some of the yellowness turning greenish.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

rabu92 said:


> In case anyone has the same problem. It was the lights. 100W Cree xml2 are apparently overkill
> 
> I dimmed the LED's + hung them a foot higher than before.
> 
> After one week I'm seeing new green growth + some of the yellowness turning greenish.


Good to know! no matter what I do, I can't avoid my peperomia leaves turning yellow. I'm going to fix this on my viv today.


----------

